# iPod port in glove box but no AUX button on radio??



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

I just bought a 2007 Jetta Wolfsburg edition that is equipped with an iPod port in the glove box. After we purchased an auxiliary cable, we hooked up our iPod but then noticed there is no AUX button on the factory unit standard with this model. 

We're aware other MK5 Jettas are offered with the XM sat-radio capable units ...is this the only unit that has an AUX button that allows the auxiliary port in the glove to function? 

When referencing the owners manual, it instructed to "hold down the CD function button until the external audio device is shown in the display" ...this did not work.

Suggestions? ...or does this 'base model' AM/FM, single CD, MP3-capable radio not have an AUX function?


----------



## phatKat (Feb 19, 2004)

A friend of mine had the same problem. It was a problem with the HU. She'd bought it from a VW dealer and they replaced it for free.

Did you buy it from a VW dealer or private party? If from a VW dealer, take it back and tell them it doesn't work.


----------



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

yes... bought it "certified pre-owned" from VW dealer here in Atlanta this weekend. i'll let them know tomorrow morning. what's an "HU"? did they replace the auxiliary port/doc in the glove box or the entire radio unit?

thanks for your reply!


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

HU means HeadUnit, another name for radio.

Try it again, have your i-pod hooked up and press the cd button twice to see if the radio recognizes the external unit.


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

77kafer said:


> HU means HeadUnit, another name for radio.
> 
> Try it again, have your i-pod hooked up and press the cd button twice to see if the radio recognizes the external unit.


 :thumbup: x2
Thats the way it is with mine, I have an 08 GTI with the stock HU


----------



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

seroki said:


> :thumbup: x2
> Thats the way it is with mine, I have an 08 GTI with the stock HU


Thanks... we tried it this weekend per the owners manual, but no luck. From what I understand, there've been issues with the radios ...that it would need to be replaced. Such a 'waste' of an otherwise good radio... no?


----------



## Apple1 (Oct 12, 2010)

This forum is great. This iPod/Aux thread saved me a dumb question to the dealership. I just bought a certified 08' Paprika & Cornsilk EOS, and could not figure out how to play my iPhone through the stereo. My owners manual is missing the booklet on the stereo. :thumbup:Just like it was said in above post.... plug iPhone/iPod into AUX port via a cable, and push the CD button on your radio twice and presto.....


----------

